

For who long would your website run, if the human race seized to exist tomorrow? - aqabawe


======
informatimago
If the human race had a seizure, it would continue to exist, at least while
the seizure would last.

On the other hand, if it ceased to exist, not long. It is generally assumed
that power would stop to be provided in less than two months. Probably much
less. The problem being that most of the infrastructure is not automatized
enough, end-to-end, to ensure a complete support for a long time. A lot of
manual interventions are required.

Perhaps things will get better when we'll have robotic cars and trucks, and
automatic production, expedition, transport, delivery and refilling of stocks.

But I don't see how commercial corporations would be motivated to ensure a
fully automatic production system, given that assuming the disappearance of
humanity is assuming the disappearance of paying customers (at least, in the
current situation).

------
jfroma
Another similar question, how long your website will run if you die tomorrow?

------
dalke
Until the power stops.

------
redsable
How do you define run? And why should it matter?

